# hook size



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just started using senkos was wondering what size hook i should use to texas rig a 3"


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never used 3" senkos before, but I probably wouldn't go over 2/0.


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

All my senkos are Texas rig 5" with a 3/0 trokar(the bent one for Texas rigs) and wacky rig is 4" oringed with a 3/0 owner straight. I have caught everything from 1/4 lbs to 4lbs on those setups. Even some pike like it. These setups were just introduced to me on a trip to Michigan this summer. I had never used a senko before. Now I have caught dozens of fish on it.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

what kinda cover are you throwing these senkos at? time of year?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to 1/0 or 2/0 Wacky worm hook them.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Honestly i fish all types from weeds/pads to rip rap, and i generally fish from ice out to uce in

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

For the small senko's, I like a 3/0 Gamakatzu G-lock hook. Its got a shorter shank than most EWG's, but still maintains a large "bite" for hook setting. The lighter wire they use won't kill the wobble either. Makes a good dropshot combo as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never thrown that small of a Senko either, but I'd imagine a 1/0 or possibly 2/0 hook would be perfect for them. If it were me I'd use an Owner Wide Gap Plus hook. They're awesome hooks. Not as initially as sharp as a Trokar hook but they hold a point a lot better than a Trokar...... and this is just my opinion..... but I find the Owner to be far superior to a Gamakatsu. Like I said...... just my opinion


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

crjacob90 said:


> Just started using senkos was wondering what size hook i should use to texas rig a 3"


If you want to Texas rig a senko that small you would have to go to a size 1 or 2 hook, not 1/0 or 2/0, for it to have any action at all. That would be my guess.


----------



## dumgrunt (Apr 18, 2014)

I use Owner or Trokar offset hooks. For smaller Senkos, 2/0 is good. For wacky rigging, I like the Owner w rig hooks, and the vmc weed less wacky hooks.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I use Senko type lures often and it's little difficult to answer as each lure maker produces different diameters. 
My general rule of thumb is that the hook gap is roughly 2x the thinkness of the senko ( style worm) and around a 1/3 rd of the length. That is of course if rigging weedless.


This will give you room to set the hook and still have good action. 

Gamaktsu fan here, those hooks stick and hold tight.


----------

